Ask HN: What was the first post on Hacker News? - chirau
======
zo1
Since posts are numbered sequentially, you can just go to the one with the
lowest number:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1)

It was a link to ycombinator.com itself.

